# Question concerning.. C.E.T. AquaDent..



## Judith (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm wasn't sure where to post this ....Do you any of you use this product? My Vet wants me to use it in Maggie's drinking water...I've heard so many different opinions about it (more cons than pros).....That I'm not comfortable using it.
What do you all think? Do you use it ? or do you use something else? Judith


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use PlaqueOff, plus an enzyme toothpaste. While the levels of Xylitol in Aquadent may be very low, it is hard to know exactly how much your dogs are drinking, and therefore ingesting. I prefer to use something over which I have total control. I put the PlaqueOff onto treats in the evening, and if I forget, the dogs remind me!


----------

